
Stanford team locates nearly all US solar panels in satellite images with ML - hideo
https://eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-12/su-stl121718.php
======
mistrial9
who has the "truth set" that compares the results ?

~~~
hideo
I had the same question and was happy to see an ML article that actually
answered this :)

FTA "The team trained the machine learning program...by providing it about
370,000 images... labelled as either having or not having a solar panel
present"

So it seems like the Stanford team that did the work built a large ground
truth dataset

